# SW Kotor 2 Bao Dur als Jedi?



## IMSE15 (7. Januar 2007)

Weiss jemand ob und wie man Bao Dur zum Jedi machen kann? Weil auf nem screenshot in der Komplettlösung(Teil1) ist Bao Dur mit 2 Lichtschwertern zu sehen, und das können ja eigentlich nur Jedis  

ne andere frage noch was isn das fürn interface  meins sieht ganz andrs aus  

Dank schonmal im voraus  

Hier noch der Link zur komplettlösung
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=358800


----------



## Sephriroth (7. Januar 2007)

IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand ob und wie man Bao Dur zum Jedi machen kann? Weil auf nem screenshot in der Komplettlösung(Teil1) ist Bao Dur mit 2 Lichtschwertern zu sehen, und das können ja eigentlich nur Jedis
> 
> ne andere frage noch was isn das fürn interface  meins sieht ganz andrs aus
> 
> ...




Ja das funktioniert mit allen ausser mir Robotern oder Wookies.

Du mußt bao dur nur immer vorbildliches jedidasein vorleben.
Dazu muß er natürlich in deiner gruppe sein.

irgendwann ergeben sich neue gesprächsoptionen.


----------



## bsekranker (7. Januar 2007)

IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ne andere frage noch was isn das fürn interface  meins sieht ganz andrs aus


Iirc ist das das XBox-Interace - auf der erschien das Spiel zuerst, und nur deswegen konnte man rechtzeitig zum Release eine Komplettlösung abliefern.


Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatte ich Bao-Dur sogar als erstes zum Jedi gebracht; es geht also auf jeden Fall.


----------



## IMSE15 (7. Januar 2007)

Sephriroth am 07.01.2007 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 01:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also auch mit dem Mandalor??? :-o


----------



## Rikki-Tikki-Tavi (7. Januar 2007)

IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch mit dem Mandalor??? :-o



Soweit ich weiß - nein.

Als Tipp zu Nao Dur. Mann kann mit ihm viele Einflußpunkte auf Nar Shadaa machen. (Flüchtlingen helfen und Gleiter basteln).

MfG Tikki


----------



## Homerclon (7. Januar 2007)

IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss jemand ob und wie man Bao Dur zum Jedi machen kann? Weil auf nem screenshot in der Komplettlösung(Teil1) ist Bao Dur mit 2 Lichtschwertern zu sehen, und das können ja eigentlich nur Jedis
> 
> ne andere frage noch was isn das fürn interface  meins sieht ganz andrs aus
> 
> ...



wenn du Englisch kannst dann empfehle ich dir einen "Influence Guide", mit Google solltest du einen finden.
Da wird genau aufgelistet in welcher Situation du bei wem Punkte machen oder verlieren kannst.
Aber Achtung, wenn du an einer stelle bist die auf mehrere auswirkungen haben können und du 2 davon mit hast dann wird zufällig einer von beiden ausgewählt.
Wenn du also gezielt bei einem Punkte sammeln willst dann nim nur diesen mit.
Zumindest ist das so wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Sephriroth (7. Januar 2007)

IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sephriroth am 07.01.2007 01:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry nein, Mandalor nicht.

Aber der sieht eh aus wie ein Roboter


----------



## IMSE15 (7. Januar 2007)

Sephriroth am 07.01.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade  
Naja ne andere frage noch auf nar shadaa hats bei den docks türen, ich seh zwar auf der Karte das was dahinter ist kann si aber nicht aufmache  Ist das überhäupt möglich, oder istes so wie beim Keller der Militärbasis auf telos?


----------



## Sephriroth (7. Januar 2007)

IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sephriroth am 07.01.2007 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




KOTOR 2 war warscheinlich ein "muß schnell fertig werden" spiel.

Viele Türen und teilweise auch räume gehen nicht auf oder sind einfach nur leer.

Aber bei den docks kann man eine tür öffnen.
und zwar die wo der hutte sitzt. dazu mußt du nur für   ihn tanzen oder tanzen lassen, dann schläft er ein.
dann noch seinen hunden JUMALSAFT in den napf kippen und schon kanst du den raum in ruhe knacken. ( den JUMALSAFT bekommen ist allerdings nicht sehr leicht)

Ein anderer raum in der nähe des hutten kann man erst im späterem spielverlauf öffnen.


----------



## ShiZon (10. Januar 2007)

Sephriroth am 07.01.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> IMSE15 am 07.01.2007 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zuerst brauchst du einen Tarnfeldgenerator, dann gehst du in das Gebiet (weiß jetzt nicht wie das heißt) von dem Hutten, links neben dem Typen bei den Schiffen ist so eine Absteige (Lootra lebt dort), ganz am Anfang sind zwei Gauner, bei denen mußt du dich Unsichtbar machen, die belauschen, dann den Jumasaft aus der Cantina besorgen, den Typen neben den tanzenden Tussi anquatschen (Entweder ist spielst du eine Frau, oder du spielst einen Mann, dann mußt die Dienerin oder Mira dabei haben), danach ziehst du das Tänzerinnen-Outfit an (besser ist mit einer Tussi zu spielen), wirst dem Hutten vorgestellt, tanzt ein bisschen, die fette Schnecke pennt ein, anschließend gehst du zum Wassertrog hinter dir, füllst den Jumasaft ein (hoffentlich hast du Atton dabei), im Anschluß erfolgt eine Sequenz, die Köter schlafen du tarnst dich, knackst das Schloß und nimmst einen Teil des Lichtschwert an dich, danach gehst du zum Schiff zurück, betritt es und es gibt noch eine Sequenz, du trifft auf Visas Marr, a bissl bla, bla du verprügelst dann die Tussi gehst danach zu Bao Dur lässt es dir zusammen bauen und schon hast du ganz schnell dein Lichtschwert!


----------

